# The bunny thread



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

I think bunnies need a thread so we talk about just how wonderful they really are. I have only had Gilbert since Friday but I dont know how I went without a bunny so long. I was really grumpy and sleepy after work but seeing his little face when i got home really cheered me up. YAY for bunnies :2thumb:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

hehe bunnies are awesome! house bunnies are even better  xxx


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

*cries* Im not alloooooooooooooooooooooooowed


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

Custard

















Cookie


















and both together


----------



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

Aww your rabbits are so cute. Our rabbit is mad and a handful just a question as i dont know too much about rabbits but we are thinking about rescuing another rabbit. Our female isnt spayed but if we get a rescued one it would be spayed/neutered would it be okay if it didnt matter what sex we got?

Here is our nutter Guinness


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

to be honest it doesnt matter as long as they get on, my girls are around the same age 
although i got one at around 5 weeks and the other was 8 weeks old, and i have been really lucky as they have never been nasty towards one another at all and cuddle up together at bedtime.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

My mum would love a rabbit! Out of intrest could any kind of rabbit live in a 100cm x 56cm cage? Thanks.


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

Probably only one of the dwarf types....

we've got a wild bunny, found it on the doorstep when it was a tiny ball of fluff, heaven knows how it got there, my daughter handreared it and it's now about 2 and a half yrs old and lives outside in one of the aviaries - the birds don't bother him and he doesn't bother the birds!!

We could've taken it up to the field and released it the day we found it, but unless that's the field with his mummy in he'd very soon have been dinner for a cat, weasel or fox.... and couldn't release him when he'd grown and was weaned coz - as the vet told us - he's too imprinted and wouldn't know any of the bunny lore he'd need to survive....


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

lola said:


> Probably only one of the dwarf types....
> 
> we've got a wild bunny, found it on the doorstep when it was a tiny ball of fluff, heaven knows how it got there, my daughter handreared it and it's now about 2 and a half yrs old and lives outside in one of the aviaries - the birds don't bother him and he doesn't bother the birds!!
> 
> We could've taken it up to the field and released it the day we found it, but unless that's the field with his mummy in he'd very soon have been dinner for a cat, weasel or fox.... and couldn't release him when he'd grown and was weaned coz - as the vet told us - he's too imprinted and wouldn't know any of the bunny lore he'd need to survive....


And specific dwarf types? Thanks


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

there you've got me.... best to google it I suppose, see what dwarf types are around, and which you like, then see what you can find locally to you  (not myhills though!!)





(ps got any nice little hens for sale??!!)


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

lola said:


> there you've got me.... best to google it I suppose, see what dwarf types are around, and which you like, then see what you can find locally to you  (not myhills though!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well we like dwarf lop eared and dwarf netherland. Would they fit in there? Thanks

(P.S. Yep not many tho but will do soon PM for more details!!)


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

we have 3 orange rex's, a litter of babies and teddy who is a dwarf lion head

heres a couple of pics of the rex's :flrt:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> we have 3 orange rex's, a litter of babies and teddy who is a dwarf lion head
> 
> heres a couple of pics of the rex's :flrt:


Theyre soooo cute!!! Do you think they would fit in a rabbit cage measuring 100cm x 56cm?? Thanks


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

Tommy123 said:


> Well we like dwarf lop eared and dwarf netherland. Would they fit in there? Thanks
> 
> (P.S. Yep not many tho but will do soon PM for more details!!)


dwarf lops arent dwarfs really my Custard is one, so no dont think they would fit in that size cage


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

rach1980 said:


> dwarf lops arent dwarfs really my Custard is one, so no dont think they would fit in that size cage


Is there any rabbits that would fit in there? Thanks


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

i think perhaps a nethie which you mentioned in your other post?
im ot 100% sure but im sure someone with more knowledge will be along soon


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

Tommy123 said:


> Is there any rabbits that would fit in there? Thanks


look at this for a start: these are gorgeous and a 'true' dwarf so are really small -

http://www.petwebsite.com/rabbits/netherland_dwarf_rabbits.htm

also in a 'google' I found something interesting - it says a lot of dwarf bunnies sold in pet shops are bred by people who just breed their own pets together, and you don't really know what you're getting... a lot of pet shop 'dwarf' bunnies are actually crossbreeds between a dwarf and fullsize rabbits. 

Best to find a specialist breeder if you can


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Tommy123 said:


> Theyre soooo cute!!! Do you think they would fit in a rabbit cage measuring 100cm x 56cm?? Thanks


these rex's wouldnt no, rex are quite a big rabbit, need quite a bit of space, ours are usually free roaming in one of the rooms


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> these rex's wouldnt no, rex are quite a big rabbit, need quite a bit of space, ours are usually free roaming in one of the rooms


is the light coloured one really that much lighter or is it just different lighting etc? if that makes sense, lol


----------



## cat001 (Mar 4, 2008)

I got two bunny rabbits!  
A himalayan and a Dutch! I simply can't resist posting up a bunch of pics! ^_^
This is Lucy..
























and this is Chester!

























Hope thats not too many! :whistling2:

We got Lucy from a lady which basically dedicated her life to saving bunnies. Lucy was very anti people, she wasn't aggressive but she wouldn't let anyone get any where near her. She also hated being in the house and would just sulk in a corner, we've had her a few years now and she'll dash towards humans for treats and even let us pet her on the head.  

We got Chester when he was a little under a year old, his previous owner was going to wring his neck because chester wasn't winning any shows. :/ A couple we know rescues animals (mainly reptiles and dogs) and took the rabbit off this guys hands, we in turn took the rabbit from them! Chester was very skinny, You could feel his skeleton and his nails were very over grown. I don't think he'd ever been outside before we got him becuase when we put him in the garden he dashed around and flicked his legs in the air madly.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Right my mum really like netherland dwarf rabbits and wondered if they could fit in a 100cm x 56cm? Thanks very much


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

rach1980 said:


> is the light coloured one really that much lighter or is it just different lighting etc? if that makes sense, lol


 
we do have one that is a bit lighter than the rest yeah


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Tommy123 said:


> Right my mum really like netherland dwarf rabbits and wondered if they could fit in a 100cm x 56cm? Thanks very much


 
is this a pen you have or a hutch or something? can you not show us in a pic where you plan on housin this rabbit? i thought 100 cm was quite small but thinkin about it it isnt that bad i dont think


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> is this a pen you have or a hutch or something? can you not show us in a pic where you plan on housin this rabbit? i thought 100 cm was quite small but thinkin about it it isnt that bad i dont think


Here's a pic from where I bought it:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Beautiful bunny pics everyone.:flrt: Lucy looks so chilled on one of the pics and Chesters yawning pic needs a caption as he looks like he is saying something:lol2:
Cat your babies get more scrummy the more pics I see of them:mf_dribble::flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Tommy123 said:


> Right my mum really like netherland dwarf rabbits and wondered if they could fit in a 100cm x 56cm? Thanks very much


 For all none metric people that is 39" long x 22 " wide:whistling2:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Cat my OH is so jealous of your ginger rex's

Our little Gilbert


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

purpleskyes said:


> Cat my OH is so jealous of your ginger rex's
> 
> Our little Gilbert


He is adorable and really suits his name:flrt::flrt:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> He is adorable and really suits his name:flrt::flrt:


I am a die hard CSI fan (woo Tuesday night means CSI tonight) and he is named after Grissom the main character in the show whose first name is Gilbert, Yes I am that sad i know :blush:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

purpleskyes said:


> Cat my OH is so jealous of your ginger rex's
> 
> Our little Gilbert


Wow hes adorable!!! 

So can anyone answer my question please!! Thanks.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Tommy123 said:


> Wow hes adorable!!!
> 
> So can anyone answer my question please!! Thanks.


you could fit most rabbits in that actually lookin at it though it depends on how often it would be out of the cage? i would say though a smaller variety might be best so they can have more room


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

I love handling pets so that wouldn't be a problem! I want to put a dwarf netherland in there, would this deffinetlety be ok? Thankd and sorry for all the hassle.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Tommy123 said:


> Wow hes adorable!!!
> 
> So can anyone answer my question please!! Thanks.


Gilbert is a netherland dwarf and he lives in one of those cages although when we are home we just leave the cage door open and he comes out and goes back in whenever he likes.


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

would be ok for one neth dwarf, maybe 2 if same sex and as long as they also come out to play too  even if you've only got one it should come out to play.... remember rabbits naturally live in large groups so being on their own is not always a good thing for them...


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

purpleskyes said:


> Gilbert is a netherland dwarf and he lives in one of those cages although when we are home we just leave the cage door open and he comes out and goes back in whenever he likes.


Not sure if i'd be allowed to do that as he might wee/poo somewhere which my mum would go crazy!! lol But I love to interact with them.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

you can train bunnies to go into a litter tray


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

lola said:


> would be ok for one neth dwarf, maybe 2 if same sex and as long as they also come out to play too  even if you've only got one it should come out to play.... remember rabbits naturally live in large groups so being on their own is not always a good thing for them...


So if i did get 2 and they did fit in there they'd have to be females as males i presume would fight? And i dont want to breed. Thanks

(P.S. Will get back to your PM as soon as dad gets back!!)


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

rach1980 said:


> you can train bunnies to go into a litter tray


Oh thats great!!! Thank you all for your support!!!


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

2 boys wont necessarily fight, some dont, lots of people keep 2 boys happily together


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

read this, it's a lot of info but very helpful...

Indoor House Rabbit Guide : CavyRescue


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

rach1980 said:


> 2 boys wont necessarily fight, some dont, lots of people keep 2 boys happily together


Oh thats unusual but good!! Thought they were very terrotorial! Thanks again!

Thanks lola!!


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

litter training Gilbert isnt going so well now most sites say rabbits are creatures of habit and will go to the toliet in the same place. Not Gilbert he just likes to poo everywere. I have been putting his poo in the litter tray and i have the thing thats hold his hay over it and also some hay in the litter tray as well. But he is still contining to poo everywhere. Any other advice?


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

purpleskyes said:


> litter training Gilbert isnt going so well now most sites say rabbits are creatures of habit and will go to the toliet in the same place. Not Gilbert he just likes to poo everywere. I have been putting his poo in the litter tray and i have the thing thats hold his hay over it and also some hay in the litter tray as well. But he is still contining to poo everywhere. Any other advice?


 
Put the tray where he poops the most? Keep lots of hey in the tray should do the trick to.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Sorry to bombard this thread but do you think I could put 2 netherland dwarfs in the cage? Thanks.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

im not sure on that one, but then again i dont think twice about picking the rabbit poo up (with my hands) and throwing it away, it doesnt bother me as its just tiny little dry balls, lol, or if i miss any the dogs eat, for some reason they love it


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> Here's a pic from where I bought it:


That cage is too small if you planning on keeping a rabbit in there for long periods. We used to use one for our indoor bunnies but the door was always left open so they could jump in and out plus they had free range to roam.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

stucoady said:


> That cage is too small if you planning on keeping a rabbit in there for long periods. We used to use one for our indoor bunnies but the door was always left open so they could jump in and out plus they had free range to roam.


I will get them out ALOT.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

rach1980 said:


> im not sure on that one, but then again i dont think twice about picking the rabbit poo up (with my hands) and throwing it away, it doesnt bother me as its just tiny little dry balls, lol, or if i miss any the dogs eat, for some reason they love it


I dont mind it either but ideally we want him litter trained so we have leave his cage open while we are at work as well without worrying about him peeing and pooing all over the house because rabbit wee smells bad lol


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

These three pic are of Lionel when he was a baby and he first came to live with us.


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

Try putting the poos into the try therefore he will leran were to poop


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

Here is Lionel now


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> Sorry to bombard this thread but do you think I could put 2 netherland dwarfs in the cage? Thanks.


Anyone please! Thanks!


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> I will get them out ALOT.


Ideally Rabbits should be allowed to exercise at least a couple of hours day. We have also used dog cages which are generraly cheaper and bigger if you to keep them indoors. For rabitts kept outside they should have access to a run.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

This is Janice, 12 week old Netherland Dwarf. She is brilliant, can be left free-roaming all day and hasn't been caged since the day we got her, she will only poo and wee in her pink tub with sawdust and hay in, which is awesome 




















And this is Bun-Bun;

Still need to work on his litter training lol.. Bless him, he can only come out when we're home as he likes to wee and poo everywhere.. Especially my sofa lol.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Brat said:


> This is Janice, 12 week old Netherland Dwarf. She is brilliant, can be left free-roaming all day and hasn't been caged since the day we got her, she will only poo and wee in her pink tub with sawdust and hay in, which is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Janice is lovely! I should be getting a netherland dwarf! How big is your cage? Thanks!


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

Brat said:


> This is Janice, 12 week old Netherland Dwarf. She is brilliant, can be left free-roaming all day and hasn't been caged since the day we got her, she will only poo and wee in her pink tub with sawdust and hay in, which is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What a lovely little bunny. We have two pairs of indoor bunnies and neither are kept in a cage. One paire has the whol down staris and the other has the upstairs. 

From my understanding, saw dust used as either bedding or for toilet trays can cause health probs with bunnies. I may be wrong but I often read the rabbit united forum and I'm sure issues around saw dust has been raised?

We used to use wooden cat litter for trays but now use maga zorb which is cheaper and last forever.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Tommy123 said:


> Janice is lovely! I should be getting a netherland dwarf! How big is your cage? Thanks!


She isn't caged, she roams free and has 6 foot x 8 foot of space whilst no-one is home. She will have even more when we move house as at the moment, our flat is divided into 3 sections.. One room with one rabbit and snakes in, then my large bedroom and hallway for the cats and the bathroom for the other rabbit.



stucoady said:


> What a lovely little bunny. We have two pairs of indoor bunnies and neither are kept in a cage. One paire has the whol down staris and the other has the upstairs.
> 
> From my understanding, saw dust used as either bedding or for toilet trays can cause health probs with bunnies. I may be wrong but I often read the rabbit united forum and I'm sure issues around saw dust has been raised?
> 
> We used to use wooden cat litter for trays but now use maga zorb which is cheaper and last forever.


Ahh thanks, we are using the sawdust to soak up the wee under the hay, but as I already use wooden pellets for my cat's litter tray, I will switch to that


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Brat said:


> She isn't caged, she roams free and has 6 foot x 8 foot of space whilst no-one is home. She will have even more when we move house as at the moment, our flat is divided into 3 sections.. One room with one rabbit and snakes in, then my large bedroom and hallway for the cats and the bathroom for the other rabbit.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh thanks, we are using the sawdust to soak up the wee under the hay, but as I already use wooden pellets for my cat's litter tray, I will switch to that


Wow what a lucky thing!!


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

Brat said:


> She isn't caged, she roams free and has 6 foot x 8 foot of space whilst no-one is home. She will have even more when we move house as at the moment, our flat is divided into 3 sections.. One room with one rabbit and snakes in, then my large bedroom and hallway for the cats and the bathroom for the other rabbit.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh thanks, we are using the sawdust to soak up the wee under the hay, but as I already use wooden pellets for my cat's litter tray, I will switch to that


We layer the trays with the megazorb and then put loads of hay on top. The only poos on the floor are the ones they accidently knock out of their tray when they jump in and out.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Cant wait to get my first 2 nethie dwarfs


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

The little tart that rules my heart (my friends rabbit), he is awesome but he humps everything :lol2:


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

I have four bunnies, well two are mine and two are my OH's 
Jojo and Eddie are the OH's, they are both black and male. Jojo is a lop and eddie is a lionhead/lop

Millie and Soul are mine.
Both girls 



Here is Millie









Here are Soul and Eddie when they were born 








a few days old.









And a few weeks old

















And Jojo


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

Bonny









Thumper & Smokie


----------



## ollieboy (Dec 16, 2008)

what a lovey idea heres my bunny thumper was ment to be a out dooor bunny but has decided he likes the in doors to much so is now a house bunny


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

Awwwww, That is too cute  

Looks like they are enjoying a cuddle.


----------



## ollieboy (Dec 16, 2008)

he misses the leo he still has a sniff around the tank we used for the leo, they had a lovly thing going lol r.i.p little leo


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Aww loving the pic with the leo and thumper! Sorry to hear he died, RIP little leo.


----------



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

Does anyone elses rabbits learnt their name? When we let our female out no matter how well you try and block up holes they manage to get in but whenever we call her name she runs as she knows shes not allowed there. Makes me giggle as you hear her stomping. Our female loves being rubbed between the eyes what do your rabbits like?


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Gilbet doesnt know hisname yet. His favorites things are getting his nose rubbed, eating cabbage, chewing on our clothes and licking me :flrt:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

My bunnies are house bunnies and they live in pens that my fiance built for me.

This is Tinkerbell, she is an agouti dutch bunny -










This is Lollipop and hes is a grey dwarf lionhead bunny -











This is Miffy and she is a blue eyed white Netherland dwarf -










And this is Hector. He is an orange Netherland Dwarf.










Cat I love your rexes - they are sooooo gorgeous!!


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

Nuttybabez can I please steal your miffy?? :flrt: She's sooooooooo cute.

I'm in the process of ordering a tripple hutch for my bunnies, The are 6 weeks old next week but I'm not taking them from mom until they are 8-9 weeks. Jojo knows his name, he is so relaxed and cuddle, I have a huge cut down my arm from millie though, last night I wanted to check her teeth and she's a petshop bunny and they didn't really handle her well. 

Can I ask, any one who had bred before, is there normally a docile rabbit in the litter? Eddie (the little black rabbit) was the biggest while Soul was the runt....now Soul is HUGE and Eddie is small, but I've also noticed he's not as active as her, she flips out and jumps every where while he sits there like he's sulking. However, when I let him run about on the garden he runs about like an idiot, both the parents are mental so having eddie being really mellow is odd, I was just wondering if any one else has a rabbit like this.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Casper seems to know his name but he is also quite close to his owner, but they do "bunny hopping" (competitive agility for rabbits) so the bond is priceless : victory::flrt:

He also knows "turn around" where he will turn in a circle on the spot, "up" where she will offer her arm up and the rabbit put his front paws up and jumps onto her back and the best of all is "hop" for doing jumps.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Miffy is a little beauty but no you can't steal her lol shes mine!


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

Just snapped some pics of Soul


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I took our Nethie dwarf Janice back to the petshop we bought her from today to let the lady see her as I always go in there and she asks about her.. She had lots of fuss


----------

